# Where are your Chi's during the day?



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

I work 830 to 430 but duck home to see Fiddle at lunch. But I feel mean keeping her in the ex pen all day, but this is the only way to get her to go toilet in the right spot.

Where are ur chi's during the day?

How do u manage they're business?


Thanks


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

We have taken down the doggy pen and they are officially 'out' full time now. Although, they have kinda de-trained themselves since getting all the freedom a month ish ago... =\ I will put the baby gate up on the kitchen if I need to contain or 'punish' them for an accident. We're kinda back to square one some days!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I work nights so the Chi's are with me during the day.  I am switching to 2-3 days a week, 7a-1p or 7a-3p depending & every other weekend 3p-10p (hopefully soon **sigh**). When that happens they'll have full run of the house on week days (they can get to their outside potty area via doggy door) & on the weekends when I work my hubby & daughters will be around to keep 'em company.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Mine are both housebroken so they have free run of the house during the day when I'm at work. I work 9:00 to 4:00 and leave between 12:00-12:30 and go home for lunch for an hour so I take them out then. (I live only 2 minutes from where I work) Sometimes I also take them into work with me.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm at home most of the time, so mine are here with free roam.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

YoQuiero said:


> We have taken down the doggy pen and they are officially 'out' full time now. Although, they have kinda de-trained themselves since getting all the freedom a month ish ago... =\ I will put the baby gate up on the kitchen if I need to contain or 'punish' them for an accident. We're kinda back to square one some days!


Do they go inside? how did u get them to stick to one spot?



MChis said:


> I work nights so the Chi's are with me during the day.  I am switching to 2-3 days a week, 7a-1p or 7a-3p depending & every other weekend 3p-10p (hopefully soon **sigh**). When that happens they'll have full run of the house on week days (they can get to their outside potty area via doggy door) & on the weekends when I work my hubby & daughters will be around to keep 'em company.


Lucky lil pack always having mummy around! 



foggy said:


> Mine are both housebroken so they have free run of the house during the day when I'm at work. I work 9:00 to 4:00 and leave between 12:00-12:30 and go home for lunch for an hour so I take them out then. (I live only 2 minutes from where I work) Sometimes I also take them into work with me.


How did u house break them? did u crate them until lunch time? and home time?



TLI said:


> I'm at home most of the time, so mine are here with free roam.


Lucky lil guys!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Same here, I am home most of the time. When I do leave (never more than 3 or 4 hours) they have free roam of the house. They are puppy pad trained, which is in our "guest" bathroom.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

pam6400 said:


> Same here, I am home most of the time. When I do leave (never more than 3 or 4 hours) they have free roam of the house. They are puppy pad trained, which is in our "guest" bathroom.


Did u crate them to get them trained???


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Someone is home with our guys most of the time. I am home most of the day, and my fiance is a police officer and works evenings and sometimes nights, so when I am gone he is usually here. When we do leave them, Reese is very well behaved- fully housebroken, doesnt get into anything, so he has free run of the house. Miley, on the other hand, DOES get into EVERYTHING if left unattended, so she needs to be crated. Again, theyre seldom alone more than an hour or two, if I were gone longer Id look into a pen or gate to give Miley more freedom. We have an ex pen too for our new puppy. He is in there when we leave with his kennel, bed, food, water, etc...he is really good about keeping it "clean", never potties in his pen. The house is another matter. At first he was doing really well and was having almost no accidents. I think he has been finding Miley's spots though, as he has started pottying inside more. So he is spending more time in the pen unless Im able to keep a close watch. 
Maybe you could look into a gate for Fiddle, and give her free roam of your kitchen or larger bathroom where she couldnt get into trouble. Unfortunately you really cant get around limiting their freedom until they are housebroken.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Reese and Miley said:


> Someone is home with our guys most of the time. I am home most of the day, and my fiance is a police officer and works evenings and sometimes nights, so when I am gone he is usually here. When we do leave them, Reese is very well behaved- fully housebroken, doesnt get into anything, so he has free run of the house. Miley, on the other hand, DOES get into EVERYTHING if left unattended, so she needs to be crated. Again, theyre seldom alone more than an hour or two, if I were gone longer Id look into a pen or gate to give Miley more freedom. We have an ex pen too for our new puppy. He is in there when we leave with his kennel, bed, food, water, etc...he is really good about keeping it "clean", never potties in his pen. The house is another matter. At first he was doing really well and was having almost no accidents. I think he has been finding Miley's spots though, as he has started pottying inside more. So he is spending more time in the pen unless Im able to keep a close watch.
> Maybe you could look into a gate for Fiddle, and give her free roam of your kitchen or larger bathroom where she couldnt get into trouble. Unfortunately you really cant get around limiting their freedom until they are housebroken.


Fiddle goes into everything as well! lol damn lil explorer!

Fiddle originally had the kitchen/dining room which I can restrict her to. But, even tho she knew to go on the pads. she apparently forgot. my trainer said I should limit her space to a pen. that way there is less room to stuff up.

So, in the pen, she has it down pat. Pooing is a little off sometimes but its good enough. 

Im afraid if i put her back in the kitchen, she will just forget again.


She is in there now as a trial. so i can tell u after lunch if she has!



p.s when she was in the pen, she was in a different room, the living room. Im guessing this makes it harder as well


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Ours all have an xpen they stay in in the kitchen/dog area, with a large crate attached. Pee pads, water and toys available. No chewies though, just incase. They eat there too. Once they are "trust worthy" (remember where the potty is) they have the full run of the house while we're gone.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Tango is fully potty trained, and doesn't get into stuff, so he has free run when I'm gone. Jazz is at about 90% trained, plus she tends to chew things, so she's crated when I'm gone, unless I'm going to be gone a long time, in which case I pen her in the bathroom. She's got food and water, bed, toys and a pee pad in there, which she's good about using. 

When I'm home, they're both wherever I am.....usually ON me


----------



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

I am at home all the time so that means Odie in on me alot..lol
I only leave him alone when I need to get groceries or have an appointment and then he is in a crate.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I am so lucky that I moved back home for school so I have my mom who is home everyday who takes care of Baby and NInja while I am at work. Prada is left at home for 8 hours a day but for the most part doesn't have accidents in the house, occasionally she gets in a habit where she pees on my b/f's bed. He doesn't want to crate her that long so he allows her full range of his apartment. 

If we all go out as a family in my house Baby and Ninja are locked in my room sometimes I put Ninja in his cage but I lock them up because baby will sit in the window and bark when we aren't home or they will terrorize the cats lol Funny that they don't do it in front of us! 

ETA: If Prada's at my house and everyone is leaving the house she is crated because when her and Ninja get together they cause trouble and chew up things in my room (makeup, pens, pencils etc) that they never ever do when apart lol little monkeys

Once I start looking for houses I am planning on having a doggy room and hopefully be able to install a doggy door where they can go outside when we aren't home enclosed of course in a fenced area where they can't run away or get stolen! Or maybe by some act of god my mom will wanna do doggy day care forever hahahaha


----------



## kryzif (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm a firm believer in crate training, even though I know some people are very against it. For me, it's the easiest way to contain an accident if they have one and teach them to potty in the right spots. When I cannot supervise the pups they are in the kitchen, and when I leave the house they go in the crate. They are still not 100% housebroken. When they get to that point, they will probably still be contained to the kitchen when I am away, and full run of the house when I am home.

ETA I am a stay-at-home-mom so I am home most of the day! And they do sleep w/ me at night because I love their snuggles


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

When I am not home, Honey is in her pen, When I am home a can watch her like a hawk she is allowed out, I teach her to go to the toilet out side. So no pee pad at all when she isnt in her pen, I just make sure im watching her and run her outside when she needs to go. sometimes she is now letting me know she needs to go out to the toilet by going to the front door. She has a peepad in her pen but has never once used it even when I have left her for the day. And even at night time when I go to bed she never uses her peepad.she just hangs on. but I keep it in there in case of an emergency.
If I go out and she is allowed where I'm going she comes with me. Honey loves the car! If she cant come then she is on her pen.


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

roxi is house trained but i still leave her in the living room and makes sure all the food is out of her reach, if you drive to work you could take them to work with you and leave the window a bit down, i know someone who does that and takes her for a walk at lunch time


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chico and Buster have a room to themselves...I have a webcam setup to watch them from work... they sleep most of the day .... I have pads on the floor...


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Zoey, Ziva & Shellie all go to work with me. Zoey & Ziva have a large exercise pen set up in my grooming area (where I am most of the day), they have 3 large beds, potty pads, food & water in their little area. Depending on the day, they also get a little free time just running around the grooming area.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Im here most of the time but if i do have to leave them then they are usually sprawled out on the couch. If im not here to let them out then my roommate is here but i usually am not gone that long lol


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Im home all day usually so they have free run of the downstairs. If im ging out for a long time they have free run of the dining room and kitchen and if im just popping out for an hour or less I put them in their crates. They sleep in their crates at night to. 

Billy and Pixie I can trust 100% not to have an accident in the house. darcy is almost there, he has had a few accidents recently because Pixie has been in season, he dosent usually. Poppy will wee on the back door matt if she gets desperate, bless her she knows where she needs to go just cant get out the back door! lol


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm home most of the time. I have a huge dog room with a tile floor and a gate across it. In the room, I have six beds; one is in an open crate and one in the open pen for the ones that want to sleep away from the playing dogs. Plus they can sleep on the couch. Their food and water is always available. The back door is open a little to the screened-in patio and the screened-in patio has a dog door to let them outside to the little area before the back yard that is the end of the patio with a strip of garden on the side. I have a pee pad in the room because I still have one or two that use it, but most of them go out to potty. So when I do have to go out, they are all just fine in the dog room. Now that Pepper is older, none of them have to be crated when I leave.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

kryzif said:


> I'm a firm believer in crate training, even though I know some people are very against it. For me, it's the easiest way to contain an accident if they have one and teach them to potty in the right spots. When I cannot supervise the pups they are in the kitchen, and when I leave the house they go in the crate. They are still not 100% housebroken. When they get to that point, they will probably still be contained to the kitchen when I am away, and full run of the house when I am home.
> 
> ETA I am a stay-at-home-mom so I am home most of the day! And they do sleep w/ me at night because I love their snuggles


I agree I'm a huge fan of crate training

Both mine are in the kitchen when I'm
Out as they are both house broken (lotus has been out of her crate for 3 weeks she's only been here 7!!) my kitchn is big and they have toys and a bed there no accidents they no not to go in the hose I've never used pads with either of them

I'm a sahm too but still have places to go they can't always come to so they are at home for a max of 3 hours


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

I work from home so bella spends most of her day lounging on my bed in the room next to my workroom or lays down in a sunspot from my window and watches me work .

She has full run of the house as i'm always there (although she does have her own room which she goes to at night if she's not sleeping with us), if we go out we make sure she's used the toilet and she's generally fine. Shes just over a year and occasionally will poop inside accidentally but like once a month and usually because i didn't hear her. She makes a noise at the door to tell us she wants to go out to do the toilet, she's 99% great .

I've never crated her, i wasn't comfortable with it at all, there's alot i don't like about crate training. We used a pen just for overnights for the first 6 months or so with puppy pads.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

i'm out for about 7 hours aday, my husband comes home for lunch and lets the dogs out, harry has the run of the house but tulula is normally in her crate, but recently he has been leaving her out when he goes back to work, and she has been fine.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Im home 24-7 as my hubby is restoring my vintage SUV
lately.Dahlia is gated in the wood floor kitchen and comes 
out off and on all day while I do my duties here.She never has
free roam of the house as she eats anything that isnt nailed down!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Aust Chi Mumma said:


> Did u crate them to get them trained???


I never crated them except for a while when Frankie had surgery. We just trained them by putting puppy pads down in one room. We started with 4 pads spread out and every time they seemed to be fishing for a place to go we would bring them to the pads. They caught really quick and we just kept leaving less pads down. We always left the pads in our guest bathroom. Once in a great while Ben may go just outside bathroom door....


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

kryzif said:


> I'm a firm believer in crate training, even though I know some people are very against it. For me, it's the easiest way to contain an accident if they have one and teach them to potty in the right spots. When I cannot supervise the pups they are in the kitchen, and when I leave the house they go in the crate. They are still not 100% housebroken. When they get to that point, they will probably still be contained to the kitchen when I am away, and full run of the house when I am home.
> 
> ETA I am a stay-at-home-mom so I am home most of the day! And they do sleep w/ me at night because I love their snuggles


I totally love your post kryzif.  I'm a crate training fan 100%. All my chis are males though, and that is a bit tricky, and it got trickier when we brought a female mini poodle in. 

I too am home most of the day so they have the run of the house. Only Ernie boy sleeps with me.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Ours are gated in the kitchen during the day. They were just going on the floor. When I put a pee pee pad down, Skylar shredded it (tried this more than once). Last week I bought one of those pee pee pad holder frames hoping that would keep her from shredding the pad. It did. So I put that down in front of the stove (seemed to be where they liked to go). Occasionally there will be pee on the pad. If it isn't on the pad, we don't find it anywhere. I buy a pee pee pad frame and suddenly they're housebroken! (Go figure that one!) But I'm certainly not complaining!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm home all day so they are all over the place. When we do leave the house for hours for whatever is going on, they still roam around. They are potty trained really well and hold it good. I hate leaving them alone long though but of course once in awhile it happens and they are always good!


----------



## charm chi baby (May 26, 2010)

Ryder comes with me literally everywhere. I work 10am-6pm and bring him with me to work all the time, never left him at home once. He has pee pads in the backroom which he walks over to himself if he needs to go but I try to take him out back or front a couple times. I am so used to him with me 24/7 I might even get worse separation anxiety than he does!!! :foxes15: hahaha


----------



## devo (Jun 23, 2010)

Usually I am at work (7 days a week) but I bring Peebo in with me 4 days he plays with my bosses cockapoo. Today he is at home for 9 hours by himslelf I have him sectioned off in the living room and kitchen.
I would bring him to work everyday but all the playing really tires him out so I give him a break lol


----------



## JennB (Aug 26, 2010)

I am home full time so I have the luxury of not having to worry about what to do with my pup. She is potty trained well enough at 5 months to go for car rides with me and to be left in the car while I run errands (if the weather is suitable, of course) She just sits patiently in her bed until I return. If the weather isn't nice enough for her to come with me, she stays in her crate in the house. When she is fully potty trained, she will have full reign of the house when I'm gone.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

While I have my dining room and kitchen blocked off from the rest of the house and Chloe will use the potty pad, but I keep her in there while I'm at work even though she uses the potty pad 99.999% of the time, because she loves to get into everything and a lot of the time I come home to find the potty pad completely destroyed, however she will still potty where the potty pad used to be. LOL Then my toy poodle Colette she has free run of the living room - I close off the hall door so she can't get into the bedrooms and then naturally she can't get into the kitchen/dining room where Chloe is at, but she has a doggie door so she can come and go out of that as she chooses and my backyard is big - most of the time she stays outside unless it's raining and then she pretty much refuses to go out unless she just has to go potty really really bad. I feel bad keeping them both separated from each other, but actually I think Colette prefers it because Chloe is always bossing her around and she enjoys the peace and quite until I get home and turn the little tazmanian devil loose. LOL They can still see each other though through the child fence I have up that separates the dining room from the living room.

Oh and just so no one thinks I am being mean to Chloe since she can't get into the backyard..... She REFUSES to go out the doggie door! I wish she would use the doggie door and start going potty out there, because it would make my life so much easier, but the little stubborn thing just won't go out that door.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

MakNLFi said:


> While I have my dining room and kitchen blocked off from the rest of the house and Chloe will use the potty pad, but I keep her in there while I'm at work even though she uses the potty pad 99.999% of the time, because she loves to get into everything and a lot of the time I come home to find the potty pad completely destroyed, however she will still potty where the potty pad used to be. LOL Then my toy poodle Colette she has free run of the living room - I close off the hall door so she can't get into the bedrooms and then naturally she can't get into the kitchen/dining room where Chloe is at, but she has a doggie door so she can come and go out of that as she chooses and my backyard is big - most of the time she stays outside unless it's raining and then she pretty much refuses to go out unless she just has to go potty really really bad. I feel bad keeping them both separated from each other, but actually I think Colette prefers it because Chloe is always bossing her around and she enjoys the peace and quite until I get home and turn the little tazmanian devil loose. LOL They can still see each other though through the child fence I have up that separates the dining room from the living room.
> 
> Oh and just so no one thinks I am being mean to Chloe since she can't get into the backyard..... She REFUSES to go out the doggie door! I wish she would use the doggie door and start going potty out there, because it would make my life so much easier, but the little stubborn thing just won't go out that door.


I'm right there with you--Bizkit won't use the doggie door for love or money! But we don't want them to have access to the yard when we're not home anyway. It would sure be great if he would use it all the other times though the way the girls do.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

About 1 step behind me. "tap tap tap" are her little fast paws scampering behind my every step, she's like a little toy dog on wheels. Other than that she is in her pen. Amazon.com: Iris CI-604 Indoor/Outdoor Plastic Pet Pen, 4 Panels: Kitchen & Dining


----------

